# Exciting 1/72nd scale Rapid Fire! wargame video



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I made this exciting video last night with permission of Colin Rumford and Richard Marsh, the designers of Rapid Fire!. It gives you a run-down of the basic game and the nine steps needed to play a battle. I hope you enjoy it. It's EPIC!






P.S. My models and figures are used in this video...incase you're wondering.


----------

